# Derek's Alaska Hunt--{Jim Zumbo} Pics



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's some Pic's from Dereks Hunt Sponsored By Jim Zumbo Outdoors. Dereks is sitting by the Blacktail buck- by the plane Derek left Jim center Frenchy right--Frenchy was Dereks Gunner in Afghanistan. They were both wounded at the same time togather ,Frenchy was invited to go on the same hunt togather. They got to go crabb,en too and they ate crab til it came out of their ears, They said it was one tough Hunt hard on their legs-Their guide Roman could run up them HILLS . Derek said Roman was so Happy he killed that buck that they were all jump'en around high five'en---Derek shot the Buck with Zumbo's 300 ult mag at 300+ yards-The custom Rifle thats being made for him wasn't ready for the hunt so Jim let him use his. They also had a day of Duck hunting on Kodiak Island. The Show will be on some time in April 2011--please email Zumbo outdoors and thank Jim for doing this for our wounded service men---And just today they heard Jim Shocky would like to take Them to Saskatchewan for white tails-Fall 2011--sorry for the long post ---Hard time stopp'en______SB


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*P.S. I Get to mount the Blacktail Buck--It'll be the first ever----Thats a nice picture of the 3 on top of the HILL ---Derek--Roman--Frenchy__________SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Pics SB thanks for forwarding. Have you got a e-mail address for Zumbo ?
It looks as though they had a great time.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* YD I guess he's only use's snail mail Address Jim zumbo P.O. box 2390--Cody WY 82414---his site www.jimzumbo.com*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those great pictures, at times I sure do miss that north country, surprised those deer are so high, heck I was looking for sheep in the background!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rick--They said that the deer usually are much lower right along the shore line but this year not much snow so they had to go up to hunt----SB-----P.S. guess the cameraman had lots of fun--Derek said you can get dizzy looking down up there*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pics SB.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good pics SB. Looks like they had a heck of a time!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice pic's and congrats on the blacktail


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wonder where they started ? On top along a ridge or at the bottom and hiked up ? Either way nice photos and sounds like a great trip.


----------

